# Water Honcho: Coming SOON!- First Look!



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

Water Honcho: COMING SOON!

Recently Debuted at KBIS from Coast Products USA


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You guys must be buddies with the Bradford White Icon guys:laughing:


----------



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You guys must be buddies with the Bradford White Icon guys:laughing:


I had to google it, very interesting, but no relations!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there a benefit to this device that can't be obtained by keeping a toilet in good working order?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Is Coast expecting H.O.'s to want this device or are they targeting businesses?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Using batteries as the primary power source seems like a bad idea.


----------



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

Commercial applications are obviously number for candidacy, but consider Homeowners with second houses, Multi-unit Condos, Vacation homes, Hotels, Multi-Family apartment complexes, Rental Properties, Large Property Managers with multiple units, the list goes on and on. The insurance companies are very excited about this one as well. 

Sure a properly maintained toilet would be ideal, however, in some of these instances it's impossible to insure 100% of all toilets are not experiencing a leak of some sort 100% of the time. This eliminates even the slightest worry of a leak, and protects the properties where installed 100%.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Not holding you to exact numbers, what is the price point range for this product?

IMO, it would be better to install a flood control device that shuts off the main supply with multiple sensors. We have been called in on numerous floods and the vast majority have been caused by washing machine hoses bursting, water heater failure, pipe failure, ice maker lines, and lastly toilets. 

It does happen, however, seems like a hard sell when everything else is left unprotected.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Is there a benefit to this device that can't be obtained by keeping a toilet in good working order?


Or just turning off the water at the angle stop?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

why not make a device that shuts off the whole building when no one is home... tha would cover the heater, dishwasher, washing machine and the toilets..


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Hell why not go one step further so I can turn them off and on, from my iPhone. The idea sounds decent but it would be better if I could turn all the fixture off from 1 app.


----------

